# Custom Cycling Club Apparel



## BaugherC (26 Oct 2015)

Hello All,

I started a university cycling club and I am looking into getting custom cycling apparel for our club/team. What is the best company the provides the best quality (high performance, well fitted, and possibly aerodynamics) custom apparel?

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## robgul (27 Oct 2015)

owayo.com - and made in the EU. 

Beware of the suppliers in China and the sub-continent that bait and switch samples and the delivered product - and be aware that sizes are a jungle ... an "Italian 3XL" is about a UK Medium !

Rob


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2015)

robgul said:


> owayo.com - and made in the EU.
> 
> Rob



The OP is in the USA.
Owayo are really good quality though.

In the US, Hincapie is more closer to home.

UCLACC jerseys are Hincapie.


----------



## Citius (27 Oct 2015)

There must be other cycling clubs nearby - just ask them who they use. Or how about speaking to some of the other University sports clubs on campus - presumably they all get their kit from somewhere...


----------



## Donger (27 Oct 2015)

Whoever you go with, check their terms and conditions for repeat orders. In an ongoing club, you can end up with some people wanting arm warmers, some needing replacement shorts and a handful of newcomers wanting jerseys all at the same time .... only to be frustrated by minimum order sizes or the need to order a certain number of each to get the price down. Shop around and always ask about repeat orders.


----------



## stu1903 (28 Oct 2015)

We use www.thecyclejersey.co.uk based in Scotland UK.

All kit produced in house. Great service and high quality products.


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Oct 2015)

I know of a print company who do custom jerseys if you google firebrand bespoke. They are predominantly a promotional merchandise supplier but they may be able to help.


----------



## Citius (28 Oct 2015)

Guys - as already pointed out - the OP is in Bowie, Maryland, USA.


----------



## Soltydog (29 Oct 2015)

Our club kit is made by Pactimo & it's top quality. There's a range of levels you can go for, from relatively cheap entry level kit, through to top end stuff. There is a rep local to use who has been a great contact. They did the design free AFAIK & they supply worldwide, so may be an option. We've gone for shorts as well as jerseys with our latest order & although I've yet to ride in them as the weather isn't ideal for shorts at the moment, they do feel very comfy with a quality pad


----------



## zizou (29 Oct 2015)

Castelli do a custom line, i'm not sure what the delivery timescales are though as ive never been able to persuade my club to explore Castelli as an option because they are a bit more expensive than the alternatives. 

Pactimo have probably the quickest turn around - think they guarantee it within 5 weeks. Also convenient ordering, each club has an online shop and each person can order what they want and pays indivually - alot of other companies dont offer that option but it makes things alot easier.


----------



## Vikeonabike (14 Dec 2015)

http://hillkiller.com/custom
Love the Hill Killer kit... US based. Decent prices too!


----------



## G3CWI (14 Dec 2015)

I used Owayo for my company kit. Favourably impressed.


----------



## Diggs (14 Dec 2015)

If you are in the U.S. @BaugherC I recently bought some kit from a guy who is selling gear to subsidise his cyclocross season (He's here if anyone is interested https://www.facebook.com/HotSauceCycling ) .
It was made by https://www.jakroo.com not anyone I'd heard of before. So I've not dealt with them directly but it may be worth a look


----------

